# Hersteller von 48V Servomotoren



## Drain (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Herstellern von Servomotoren mit 48V Zwischenkreisspannung und ca. 0,7Nm Drehmoment. Reine Servomotoren ohne integrierter Steuerung. 

Leider war ich bis jetzt nicht sehr erfolgreich. Kennt ihr welche?

Ciao Drain


----------



## Insane (24 Februar 2009)

Hi Drain 

http://www.directindustry.de/prod/lenze/servomotor-6239-36383.html 

Die benutzen wir. Ob genau so ein Servomotor dabei ist wie du suchst kann ich dir nicht versprechen aber du kannst ja einfach mal schauen

liebe grüße


----------



## Insane (24 Februar 2009)

http://www.novotron-online.com/servomotor/servomotor.htm?gclid=CLzprsvT9JgCFUiT3wodYi481w

ah und schau mal hier ... das sieht doch gut aus =) 

_www.infranor.ch/documentation/Motors_D/07_0625_LH_LT_lv_d_A4_Web.pdf _

_und_

_www.infranor.ch/documentation/Motors_D/09_0213_LH_LT_lv_d_A4.pdf_


----------

